

What would happen to an unfettered internet? - lettergram

I am always reading about the U.S. Government bringing down a torrent site, porn site, or lawsuits causing videos to be taken down. I am curious what a world would be like without the internet being regulated, any ideas?
======
jameswyse
Have a look at Tor and you'll have a pretty good idea. You can buy drugs,
guns, prostitutes and download all the warez and illegal pornography you want.

